# Mike Tyson



## Ric Flair (Apr 13, 2006)

Alright just out of curiousity, I have 2 questions here.  Whoever wants to reply can, whoever does not want to also has that right.

so here

1) Who thinks they can take on Mike Tyson here?  In a real street fight.
    or in the ring.

2) Who would win, Manny Pacman or Eric Morales Vs Mike Tyson.  Do you think either of these smaller guys would have a chance with someone like Tyson?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 13, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Alright just out of curiousity, I have 2 questions here. Whoever wants to reply can, whoever does not want to also has that right.
> 
> so here
> 
> ...


 *No, as talented as they are, the size difference is too much for them.*


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 13, 2006)

Can  I have my boarspear and .45?

Me fighting young Mike Tyson:  I'm KO'd in seconds.

Me fighting older Mike Tyson:  I'm KO'd in seconds and missing an ear.

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (Apr 13, 2006)

When all things are equal, the karate guy beats the boxer, however, when facing someone like Tyson all things are not equal! Especially in his younger days, his quickness, sharpness of punches, and his ferociousness would make him pretty tough to beat. Even wearing ear protectors!


----------



## Ric Flair (Apr 13, 2006)

lol, apparently Mike Tyson knows how to use his legs too!!!  I remember there was an incident where he knee'd someone in the privates and punched out the person in a parking lot or something.  

Mike Tyson= a decent ring boxer who was once an awesome boxer

Mike Tyson= an efficient street fighter with boxing skills who WILL bite your ears off, knee you in the groin, and anything else possible to knock you down and make you his "girlfriend" tee hee.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 13, 2006)

Tyson's scary.


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 13, 2006)

The thing about Tyson is you could hit him very hard and he would more than likely just carry on. Unless you hit like a sledgehammer. If he managed even one decent punch on the average or even above average person there's a very good chance they'd be KO'd instantly. I know someone will probably say break his knee or put him in a wrist lock or something similar, but if you miss or something goes wrong then you've got a long rest in hospital to think about your mistake whilst slurping your dinner through a straw.

If i heard someone downstairs in the night, went down in my dressing gown and saw Tyson robbing the place, I'd probably just help him load the TV into his car and find him the remote.


----------



## Ric Flair (Apr 13, 2006)

I always wondered, what if Tyson fought Kimbo Slice?  Who would win?


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, I just don't fight animals... Tyson is just too far gone to retain his human being status in my book. Especially after that Hollyfield incident.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 14, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I just don't fight animals... Tyson is just too far gone to retain his human being status in my book. Especially after that Hollyfield incident.


 
He was just a bit hungry. That's all


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 14, 2006)

Many people said something wrong about the man.
Tyson endurance is very low. He is the kind that must win in the first rounds. Otherwise, it is not to his favor, and regarding the hits he can get, he is also weak. That's why if he got two punches from danny williams or evander hollyfield, he is down. The Boxer that was known for his endurance and strength was George Foreman.

Tyson was extremely good at hiting people. he was winning because his punches was the strongest punches I ever saw. I think that boxers lost only because they got hit by a truck, well it was not, the truck was Mike Tyson punch!!!!!.

Regarding fighting against him. Mike's fighting level and skill is much more than mine. I am not the kind that really worry about strength, because if I would fight someone for real, I would go for sensitive parts and finish my opponent, no matter how strong he is, but in mike Tyson case, I still find it difficult to hit him, maybe ask me after 10 years of intensive training, I would say Yes.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 14, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> I always wondered, what if Tyson fought Kimbo Slice? Who would win?


 
I'd put my money on Tyson.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> He was just a bit hungry. That's all


Ya well I'm sure that Hollyfield gave Tyson an earful afterwards huh?


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 14, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance but did Tyson ever get it on with Bob Sapp in the K-1 arena?? I remember Tyson issuing a ringside challenge after a Bob Sapp bout some time ago but I don't recall hearing if anything ever came of it. Anyone know?? Can't find anything on google.

Respects!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2006)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> The thing about Tyson is you could hit him very hard and he would more than likely just carry on. Unless you hit like a sledgehammer. If he managed even one decent punch on the average or even above average person there's a very good chance they'd be KO'd instantly. I know someone will probably say break his knee or put him in a wrist lock or something similar, but if you miss or something goes wrong then you've got a long rest in hospital to think about your mistake whilst slurping your dinner through a straw.
> 
> If i heard someone downstairs in the night, went down in my dressing gown and saw Tyson robbing the place, I'd probably just help him load the TV into his car and find him the remote.


Heh, you'd probably throw in pack of triple A batteries and tell him to have a nice day too. 

Like Robin Williams said when Tyson announced he was on Zoloft... "Up the dosage Mike"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Alright just out of curiousity, I have 2 questions here. Whoever wants to reply can, whoever does not want to also has that right.
> 
> so here
> 
> ...



1) What are the stakes for the ring fight?  How much for the winner and for the loser? As for the street fight it would a hard decision. I have been hit hard enough to have my eye cross after the impact. Yet I knew if I went down I would most likely never get up again. I got through it and survived. 

2) Size does matter, but I do not know enough to make a real comment on it, as I do not know the current training states of all those involved.


----------



## Rook (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone here answering YES to number 1 is crazy.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 15, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> Anyone here answering YES to number 1 is crazy.



Hence my question on the purse and what the loser would get.


----------



## Selfcritical (Apr 15, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> When all things are equal, the karate guy beats the boxer,



Not to sidetrack here, but all things will rarely be equal here when your average boxer has a) sparred regularly with full contact and b) included some sort of PT into his cross-training outside of boxing lessons.


----------



## bydand (Apr 16, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Alright just out of curiousity, I have 2 questions here.  Whoever wants to reply can, whoever does not want to also has that right.
> 
> so here
> 
> ...



OK for number 1, the question is who can take on Tyson, everybody here could take him on, 50% of us would get our rear-ends kicked, 49% would prove that humans can run faster scared than big guys can ticked-off, and the other 1% is just giving another option because NOTHING is black-and-white.

I would hope I would be in the 49% but if he caught me, for sure the 50%

Number 2 - Who knows, not me and I'm not going to speculate.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 28, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> OK for number 1, the question is who can take on Tyson, everybody here could take him on, 50% of us would get our rear-ends kicked, 49% would prove that humans can run faster scared than big guys can ticked-off, and the other 1% is just giving another option because NOTHING is black-and-white.
> 
> I would hope I would be in the 49% but if he caught me, for sure the 50%
> 
> Number 2 - Who knows, not me and I'm not going to speculate.


 
After all he is a human being. I think that any well trained Karate, Wing Chun, instructor could beat him. That is due to the fact that boxing is very limited if you were really good at these martial arts. Our legend Ali once fought a normal Karate guy (not Mas Oyama or any expert) and the match lead to a draw. Imagine our respected Sensei Mas Oyama would fight Tyson. I think that Tyson will be down by the first punch only, because Mas as I beleive was the guy with a punch that is stronger than mike's by 50 times. Same thing goes for street fighters of Wing Chun such as the passed master Wong Shun-Leung. Who fought against many boxers and defeated them in the first 3 seconds in street encounters. He used his fast chain puches and cornered his opponents. He said that when he punched, the first punch might send his opponents "Boom incautios", then why a second, third, fourth,.....twentieth punches. It is due that your opponent might retain his concentration, a second strong punch will definitely KO him. So imagine you send a burst of 20 strong punches each punch can break your skull, it's hell to mickey.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 28, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> I always wondered, what if Tyson fought Kimbo Slice? Who would win?


Even now with Tysons skills fading, Kimbo wouldn't have a chance.

Jeff


----------



## BigCat63 (Apr 28, 2006)

Kimbo Slice wouldnt last 30 seconds with Mike, and I wouldnt last 10.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 28, 2006)

Boxers have an important advantage over Karate-ka.  Typically, a professional boxer has been hit in the head so many times, that the nerve endings are all but destroyed.  Thus, they can take a punch to the head and shrug it off.  However, hit a Karate-ka (or Judo-ka, Tae Kwon Do practitioner, Gung Fu specialist, etc.) in the more sensitive parts of the face, and he will have a reaction to it, such as swelling, tearing up, etc.  

Even though Mike Tyson is but a shell of his former self, that shell is still a lot tougher than almost anyone here.  He could still take a good number of shots from almost anyone here, and still be in a good enough shape to deliver a few of his own.  A few is all he would need...

Now, could a well-trained martial artist take out Mike Tyson?  Possibly, since someone could kick his knees out, maybe shoot in and eventually get him with a choke hold, but if you miss, then I can only hope and pray that God has blessed you with a swift pair of feet!  

Me?  I'd rather not find out.  Really.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 30, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Boxers have an important advantage over Karate-ka. Typically, a professional boxer has been hit in the head so many times, that the nerve endings are all but destroyed. Thus, they can take a punch to the head and shrug it off. However, hit a Karate-ka (or Judo-ka, Tae Kwon Do practitioner, Gung Fu specialist, etc.) in the more sensitive parts of the face, and he will have a reaction to it, such as swelling, tearing up, etc.
> 
> Even though Mike Tyson is but a shell of his former self, that shell is still a lot tougher than almost anyone here. He could still take a good number of shots from almost anyone here, and still be in a good enough shape to deliver a few of his own. A few is all he would need...
> 
> ...


 
Sure boxers are used to, but not a Mas Oyama punch, be sure of that.


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 30, 2006)

Any body can be hit. A boxer in the ring though has advantage of his training. Some of the best delivery hand use out there Tyson still has skill and  though he has been falling out of any big win fights he still can fight. Now getting in the ring with him. And if the money was good  win or lose Alot of people would do that. And they would be able to land a few punches some might even get a win tyson goes to the inside he has been tied up doing that not letting him land a big punch to gain control of the fight. Tyson relied on his power and under developed his delivery because he had good power to end a fight with 1 or a few punches. He shortly befor his prison time showed he was starting to become a better boxer. Then after he was released he was not in tune to that as much. Back to the brawl and box But by then reviews of his methods allowed for his down fall. Because learning to  keep him from being effective on the inside and close and counter him then step away and hit he had problems. Then with people like lewis He was very out classed. Tyson is and was a threat in the ring But I think he failed to train for the different fighters in a method that he could put his way of boxing to work for him in the later times. Now back with his old trainers he would have I think been trained better I think to they cared more about how he fought and what they thought of him as a person. Not just a pay check. Most M/A people would have a hard time in the ring aginst any pro boxer With boxing rules unless they have been training live application in that method for sometime. But they could get a few hits in And if they adapted ther method they might just get a win.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 30, 2006)

If I fought MIKE TYSON in a street fight I would be ko in seconds they guy can hit and hit hard! I would not want to mess with him


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 30, 2006)

Most martial arts masters learned and devoted their training to many years. I don't think that a boxer like Tyson who trained for couple of years could defeat masters. Some chinese, Japnese martial artists develops some sort of iron palm training that can crush bricks and stiff material. If they were skilled at hitting. Our hero mickey would go down in the first attack only. Some people have been training more than 30 years now, and they were training before mickey were even borned. I don't think that he has the chance to win.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 30, 2006)

I think what I find most interesting about this topic is that the boxer in question is Mike Tyson, probably the most barbaric and brutal to get into the ring. Would any of the previous responses have been different if a more "skilled" pugilist were chosen? Say....Ali, Leonard, Frazier, Louis, etc.? Mike Tyson has an air about him (and justly so) so being vicious. See Holyfield. But let's face it, he is, always was, and always will be, nothing more than a thug. People do not fear his boxing skills. They fear the Beast he is.  It is his unpredictability and fearlessness that gives/gave him his edge.

Just my uneducated $.02

Frank


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 30, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Most martial arts masters learned and devoted their training to many years. I don't think that a boxer like Tyson who trained for couple of years could defeat masters. Some chinese, Japnese martial artists develops some sort of iron palm training that can crush bricks and stiff material. If they were skilled at hitting. Our hero mickey would go down in the first attack only. Some people have been training more than 30 years now, and they were training before mickey were even borned. I don't think that he has the chance to win.


  The truth is it does not take years to be a good fighter. It takes motivation to push what you do. I have 34 years training does not mean some one with less years is not a better fighter. It has been proven many times That some one with less training still can be a better fighter that day. And as time goes when Tyson won the championship Most all the other fighters had years more training. They just did not have the way to defeat him in the ring. NOW days many of them know how to fight him and win. He has to change his method up to make it useful agin. No he is not some great person to be feared. Anybody can be beat in a fight. just some not as easy as others. Truth is No M/A No form of any fighting method is over all better just the person that can make the method work in a useful way will be better. Gung Fu aginst boxing the better fighter still wins thats it years has nothing to do with it. If it took me 30 years to be able to fight I would have wasted 30 years. You can take most any person train them to fight  in 3 months and if they have a delivery method and the heart to fight as they need to. They can beat a person with years of training because that day they was the better fighter. BUT you have to get used to being hit and being able to continue on Being hit is what takes the fight out of somebody. So if you can not take much on hitting you can not continue long. Thats heart to being a fighter Then skill is being able to not get hit as much and perform your way of fighting  even after you have been hit hard enough that others just  except defeat. The myth in the M/A world is you can fight. You have to use some form of live training to fight or be able to close down the pain side and fight on Bricks boards and such never hit back And they let you hit them a fighter hits you and trys to keep you from hitting them. Much different then breaking boards and bricks


----------



## jazkiljok (Apr 30, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Alright just out of curiousity, I have 2 questions here.  Whoever wants to reply can, whoever does not want to also has that right.
> 
> so here
> 
> ...



ring? no-- that's his sport, unless you're a contender or these days, a decent journey man, in his sport, forget it. as far as the street goes-- no one can answer that question- it's not suppose to be a boxing match in the alley- a street fight is one for survival and there are no rules and limits. mike would be the first to tell you that. but i would like to say that though i doubt ever to be jumped in the street by a former heavyweight boxer... i'll continue to train as if that's exactly what will happen.

if you aren't yourself training to use techniques to bring down the big and mean... you're not doing the arts justice.

and btw- mike tyson, as did muhammed ali and many other pro boxers, hire bodyguards with MA backgrounds to protect them out in public. what's that tell you?


----------



## green meanie (Apr 30, 2006)

jazkiljok said:
			
		

> mike tyson, as did muhammed ali and many other pro boxers, hire bodyguards with MA backgrounds to protect them out in public. what's that tell you?


 
It tells me that most bodyguards have martial art backgrounds...
It also tells me that pro boxers have the good sense to not risk breaking their hands unless there's a paycheck involved.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 30, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Sure boxers are used to, but not a Mas Oyama punch, be sure of that.


 
True, but the bulk of us on this forum aren't exactly the equivalent of Masutatsu Oyama.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 30, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> It tells me that most bodyguards have martial art backgrounds...
> It also tells me that pro boxers have the good sense to not risk breaking their hands unless there's a paycheck involved.


 
Very keen observation, Denny...as usual.


----------



## Kenpodoc (May 1, 2006)

jazkiljok said:
			
		

> and btw- mike tyson, as did muhammed ali and many other pro boxers, hire bodyguards with MA backgrounds to protect them out in public. what's that tell you?


It tells me that there are a lot of yahoos out their willing to pick a fight with a famous boxer.

Jeff


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> It tells me that there are a lot of yahoos out their willing to pick a fight with a famous boxer.
> 
> Jeff


 
:rofl:


----------



## Ric Flair (May 2, 2006)

What about the "NATURE BOYYYY, RIC, FLAiR!!!!" 
VS MIKE TYSON?! LOL


----------



## Ric Flair (May 3, 2006)

I think why certain famous boxers (like Tyson) hire personal body guards is because of two main obvious reasons.

1) People like Mike Tyson are more than just boxers, they are celebrity figures.  There will always be people (even jerks and idiots who want to attack him) who watch his every move when he's in town.  Its just the way how things work.  There are constantly paparazzi's, reporters, and common people with camera's and video tapes in many places where a guy like Tyson goes.  Regardless of where Iron Mike goes be it Japan, Brazil, the U.K, Cananda he will attract the attention of the public.  Whether he likes it or not, this will be his role on this earth probably till the day he dies.

2)  Mike Tyson and many other well known boxers and fighters realize there are weaknesses to their sciences and know they can die out there on the streets.  Read the obituary sections in some of the boxing magazines and count of how many boxers die from either gunshot wounds or sometimes stab wounds.  Now most logical people out there know attacking a guy like Tyson with your bare fist is close to suicide.  SO a guy or lady who really has a thing against Tyson would most likely attack him with a weapon.  Either Tyson is wise or the people who he deals with are wise enough to hire security/body guards.


----------



## Sagat (May 9, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance but did Tyson ever get it on with Bob Sapp in the K-1 arena?? I remember Tyson issuing a ringside challenge after a Bob Sapp bout some time ago but I don't recall hearing if anything ever came of it. Anyone know?? Can't find anything on google.
> 
> Respects!


 
I don't know the answer, but that would be a really good fight!!!!! Even though Sapp would have a conditioned chin I don't think it could withstand a punch from Tyson. But are Tyson's punches still as hard as they used to be?  It wouldn't go for very long though, either Tyson would knock Sapp out or Sapp would take Tyson down and ground and pound him.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 9, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> 2) Mike Tyson and many other well known boxers and fighters realize there are weaknesses to their sciences and know they can die out there on the streets. Read the obituary sections in some of the boxing magazines and count of how many boxers die from either gunshot wounds or sometimes stab wounds. Now most logical people out there know attacking a guy like Tyson with your bare fist is close to suicide. SO a guy or lady who really has a thing against Tyson would most likely attack him with a weapon. Either Tyson is wise or the people who he deals with are wise enough to hire security/body guards.


 
Good point. To be honest, I'm surprised that with Tyson's penchant for making enemies, there have been no serious armed situations yet.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 9, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Good point. To be honest, I'm surprised that with Tyson's penchant for making enemies, there have been no serious armed situations yet.



Maybe he is not worth the cost fo the bullet or the cost in lawyers if they are caught. 

Cost for risk or risk for reward, etiher way it does not add up unless he becomes a bigger pain in someone's butt.


----------



## SAVAGE (May 10, 2006)

In the ring, probabbly not, in the street probabbly not but i will go down swinging and am determined to keep my ears.


----------

